# Snails Annonymus



## LadyVictorian

A thread for all the major snail lovers on this forum who not only enjoy their snails but are crazy about their snails and think they make great pets. 

Now I'll admit I wasn't a snail fan until recently when I got 2 ghost shrimp and 1 snail. I learned quickly the snail picked up more food on the ground than the shrimp and also the shrimp (despite perfect water conditions, a bubbler, and the right temp) died in only one day. The snail on the other hand has been nothing but entertainment since I got him, a beautiful Golden Mystery Snail named TESLA!!!!!!!

Tesla I feel has quite the character for a snail, he goes at high speed (for a snail) around the tank sucking up dropped food and his spinach. He will climb to the top of the tank and let his whiskers out of the water like a daredevil then rather than climb back down he lets go of the glass and falls back to the ground. HOW SMART IS THAT??? He's a fantastic little guy and I think my dislike for snails is completely gone. I'm now nuts for them, they are so cute and so fun to watch. I want one for every tank, another mystery for my 2nd 10 gallon I am setting up (black), a blue for my 20 gallon, and a ramshorn for my 5 ans 2.5 gallon tanks.

Pictures of Tesla coming soon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am CB and I am an Assassin Snails addict.


----------



## registereduser

I'm about to drop all 4 of my nerites in a breeders box this weekend, I hope to have babies! I will be sure to give updates on this thread ;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Your breeding in Brackish right?


----------



## registereduser

ChoclateBetta said:


> Your breeding in Brackish right?


Nope, they breed in fresh then move the eggs to brackish.


----------



## aemaki09

I love my snails! All I have are ramshorns and some hitch hiker pond snails, but they definitely do the job at keeping all my tanks nice and clean. Now to get a rabbit snail!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Pondsnails are tasty Assassin snacks.


----------



## CrazyFishDude

I sadly dont have good luck with mystery snails (they die on me in like a couple weeks). I do think it would be cool to have ramshorns again, as I was good with taking care of them and they were kinda cool pets.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am bad with Mystery Snails too.


----------



## CrazyFishDude

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am bad with Mystery Snails too.


You know what I noticed with them? They would "die" on me, and then suddenly they'd suddenly start swimming again, and the only way to know if the snails are actually dead is if the tank smells HORRIBLE...

But anyway, this is for people who like snails. I'm sorry. 

I actually liked my pond snails that I'd get in my tanks. They helped eat some of the algae and they were surprisingly cute.


----------



## Bluewind

I love my 3 Mystery Snails! A black, Ivory, and I think a Blue. They are so cool and pretty :-D

Also, I have some pics in my profile of them (can't post them on my phone) and I would love yalls help! I'm trying to decide if Magic (my largest baby) is in fact a Blue. She was labeled Blue, but she is an Olive color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elsewhere

I've only owned Estabon (my golden Mystery Snail) for a week and already I can't think of how my 10g would be the way it was before! He is just hilarious, all over the place, going like a little rocket! For a snail, anyways aha. I can't get anything else for my 10g, but as soon as my QT is my tank for my new Betta I'm going out and getting another snail for that one! Possibly even going to breed them... Does anybody know how to tell the males from the females? I have no idea if Estabon is a boy or a girl XD


----------



## pittipuppylove

I love my "pest" snails! My tanks all have some assortment of Ponds (all named "Amy" - kudos to anyone who gets it) and MTS. My 15 gallon also has a rather old ramshorn that I've grown rather fond of - he doesn't do much, but he's rather comical anyways. They're almost as entertaining as the fish sometimes 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind

Woot! Another Doctor Who fan! Didn't your jaw drop with the angel in the graveyard? I was so bummed! 

Oh and did you see the Christmas special? That Clara has me curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pittipuppylove

lol I don't watch it much - studying and taking care of the fish and dog take up most of my free time - but I get enough of the plot to understand. My sister, however, will rattle off any obscure quote or factoid there is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyVictorian

xD Hi CB welcome to our support group lol

I love Assassins too, I want to get 2 for a tank some day and name them Etzio and Altire (sps?). I want more mystery snails too, especially a black, blue, and they have purple and pinkish hued ones as well that I want soooooo bad.


----------



## Tikibirds

Amy Pond snails... Awsome :-D I seen the snowmen episode too...very..odd. 

I loves my snails. I have 2 rabbit snails, 1 nerite, and an army of trapdoor snails. I had a black mystery snail but he died. Maybe because his shell eroded to the point he couldnt close it, despite the fact that I had coral and seashells in the water to up the hardness for him. tried to give him calcuim too but didnt work


----------



## LadyVictorian

I worry about my mystery snail sometimes too and am obsessive over PH levels in my tank but my snail seems to be doing great and he eats like a pig and is pooping good as well. His shell is pretty healthy and I see new growth at the front so I am trying to load him with calcium to help it grow in nice and strong. 

I'm also considering breeding mystery snails too now. Just need to figure out how to gender them. I assume Tesla was a boy since he was trying to mate with another snail in the tank when I grabbed him. He was trying to mount a female but having trouble because she was scooting around too much xD Poor fella. Some people say females seem to be bigger and males have two tubes, an air tube and breeding tube but I don't know how one can find or even see a breeding tube unless you have two snails together and one happens to be a male.


----------



## Silverfang

I love my snails.

From being laid:










To the hatchlings:









As they grew bigger:









And bigger!:










And again as adults:










And even when my other snails don't like each other:









But I like more than just apples

I like Nerites:









And trumpets!:









But not when they overrun my tank!:










Maybe not females who over do it....











Um... can I join?


----------



## LadyVictorian

OMG BABY MYSTERY SNAILS!!!!! SOOO CUTE

Was the mother a blue? Did you get any blues from that? Some of them almost seemed to have a purpleish hue, so pretty.


----------



## Silverfang

I've got about six left. Took the rest into the LFS. A mix of dark stripe purple and "wild". So half took after pop. I -think- the blue was the mother. But I had seen both females out of water at the time. The clutch you saw being laid then was not allowed to hatch. It was crazy enough with one!


----------



## LadyVictorian

xD I can imagine all those babies

I wish you lived closer to me, if ever you bred them again I would totally want a blue or one of those stunning dark purples.


----------



## Tikibirds

oooh pictures. yes, I have pictures too :-D

snail wrangling









The one on the right was the mystery snail. 









I see you...









Rabbit snail


----------



## thekinetic

I had my blue mystery snail die recently, they die quick for some reason. I have my two assassin snails and my tank full of pond snails I use to feed them or the "snack tank".


----------



## Skyewillow

Tikibirds- Is that fuzzy snail an apple? It looks so wild with all of that green everywhere! 

I love my snails, I don't think tanks are complete without them! I have a slew of rams, MTS, and ponds. A gold mystery, a blue mystery, a big brown trapdoor (my favorite), a tiny little baby horned nerite, and an assassin.

Someday I'd love to get some of those Rabbit Snails! They're so weird with their noses


----------



## LadyVictorian

Are teh assassins okay with the mystery snails? Do they leave them alone?


----------



## Skyewillow

I don't know if they are or not, I have them in separate tanks, because I wasn't sure if the mysteries would be safe.


----------



## Skyewillow

I just looked it up, and Assassins will gang up on an Apple/Mystery snail. I think otherwise they're just too small to do much damage.


----------



## Skyewillow

Does anyone know just what my gold snail is doing to my blue one?









My horned nerite hitching a ride on the blue mystery's shell


----------



## LadyVictorian

That is what I thought, I was concerned about assassins ganging up on Tesla. I'll have to wait for an assassin friendly setup to get some then because Tesla gets snail priority in Nix's tank. He is king snail in those lands.

Looks like they are mating.


----------



## Chevko

@*Tikibirds* (or anyone else) I adore those fuzzies! How does the moss latch onto their shells and stay? That looks so totally awesome!


----------



## Bluewind

Pic Spam! 

My Babies

Magic (the largest. Trying to fugure out if she is a Blue or not), Angel (Ivory), and Sandy (black) enjoying breakfast









Magic hanging out on my Coke glass









Gus: What cha doin?
Magic: *grabs algea wafer* MINE!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Snails shells are hard enough. A solid surface can grow Algae. If the stay near enough light.


----------



## LadyVictorian

Choc, I am curious about your assassin snails. I am so hooked on the idea of getting them, might have an assassin snail only tank. Do they only eat other snails or can they eat alge wafers and plants like other snails as well? I'm thinking if I had a tank for the assassins i might get common pound snails to breed and be food for them if they need snails.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Assassins eat Flakes and snails. A few Babies can take down an adult Apple snails. They will also eat Shrimp. They dont eat plants. Mine get the Occosional Pond snail. I am trying to breed more Pond Snails. In Refuigums.


----------



## Chevko

ChoclateBetta said:


> Snails shells are hard enough. A solid surface can grow Algae. If the stay near enough light.


Ahh, okay. I knew that it can grow on turtle shells and snails' shells but captive-wise I didn't know it could happen 


Also, those images aren't loading... Could just me by system being odd.


----------



## Silverfang

That is a blue apple. I love them.

As for the pictures. The nerite in the second one is likely after noms. I saw algae on the shell of the apple. They will rasp food anywhere. I keep finding mine trying to crawl into my filter.


----------



## Bluewind

Thank you! I have been trying to get someone to tell me for a month! :-D

She is a funny girl with a lot of personality. Wanna know how she got her name? Because she has this uncanny ability to disapear! When she was little, she could hid in the most elaborate ways and I would think she had gotten out of the tank! You see that little castle over to the left? One day, I couldn't find her anywhere. When I gave up and went to cleaning the substrate PLOP! she fell out of the castle! I couldn't figure out how she got in there until later when I watched her pick it up with her foot and crawl underneath :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aemaki09

Bluewind said:


> Thank you! I have been trying to get someone to tell me for a month! :-D
> 
> She is a funny girl with a lot of personality. Wanna know how she got her name? Because she has this uncanny ability to disapear! When she was little, she could hid in the most elaborate ways and I would think she had gotten out of the tank! You see that little castle over to the left? One day, I couldn't find her anywhere. When I gave up and went to cleaning the substrate PLOP! she fell out of the castle! I couldn't figure out how she got in there until later when I watched her pick it up with her foot and crawl underneath :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Wow!! must be strong!!!


Does anyone know how big ramshorns get?? My biggest are no bigger than a nickel. If these guys dont get much bigger than what they are I think I'm going to go purchase a mystery or apple snail soon.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I am an addict.

I have a black mystery snail in my 10 gallon community. He always climbs to the top of the wisteria at the top of the tank and then lets go. Para-snailing! haha (kudos to whoever came up with that term, i forget who) She is named Shelly-Anne Frasier Pryce (sprinter) even though I don't know her gender. haha I bought her from Petsmart in October 2012.

Next, I have my beloved nerite. He is a tracked nerite. Named Usain Bolt (sprinter). This snail is my pride and joy. haha He lives alone with my male VT in a 10 gallon mini bow. I have had him since February of 2012. He is from my LFS.

I also have 10 million pond snails in the 10 gallon community that are all named Steve. haha They lurv the wisteria. 

I like snails.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am trying to increase the Amount of Pondsnails. I have two refuigums in my 20 gallon.


----------



## nel3

i cant say i appreciate my Nerite snail 100% due to high poop load but he keeps the tank clean of algea.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Why do you say Algea instead of Algae?


----------



## LadyVictorian

I wonder because I have been reading around that some people feed spinach as a source of calcium to their snails. Is this true?


----------



## Bluewind

ChoclateBetta said:


> Why do you say Algea instead of Algae?


Probably a typo Cho. I do it all the time! Algea and Algae. Corse, Course, and Coarse. The name of those dang bulbs I planted in my tank! I can't smell to shave my wife! :lol:

Edit: Just now realized you might read that wrong. I was making fun of spelling so I said that instead of I can't spell to save my life. Also, I'm a girl and I'm not married! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyVictorian

xD I can't smell to shave my wife, lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Bluewind said:


> Probably a typo Cho. I do it all the time! Algea and Algae. Corse, Course, and Coarse. The name of those dang bulbs I planted in my tank! I can't smell to shave my wife! :lol:
> 
> Edit: Just now realized you might read that wrong. I was making fun of spelling so I said that instead of I can't spell to save my life. Also, I'm a girl and I'm not married! :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I have seen them type Algea a few times.


----------



## nel3

lol maybe its a typo, i didnt realize that before. they sound the same on the surface.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Is it one of those habits?


----------



## CrazyFishDude

I'm trying really hard to ONLY keep this in the BACK of my mind, as I have a bad habit of getting a little overexcited about my plans and then I start needing to put them into action RIGHT NAO, but I'm thinking about starting a little setup of breeding ramshorn snails. Maybe I can convince my mom to let me in the future (my betta Jimmy that I had there died after about four years of having him and she said she doesnt want me to get anymore fish there)...


----------



## Silverfang

LadyVictorian said:


> I wonder because I have been reading around that some people feed spinach as a source of calcium to their snails. Is this true?


Yes, spinach, collard greens, blanched zucchini (mine devour it), cucumber, well there are any number of things they can eat that are high in calcium.

On a certain snail website there is a list of calcium rich foods that can be fed. (but you might have to do a bit of looking to find it).


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Assassins dont eat veggies. They have a suction tube.


----------



## Silverfang

mmmm maybe there will be a blue in at the LFS when I pop in tomorrow. I got a cana there once. Had to return it after a day since it destroyed all my plants


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I wonder if assassins like Apple snails?


----------



## LadyVictorian

Silverfang said:


> Yes, spinach, collard greens, blanched zucchini (mine devour it), cucumber, well there are any number of things they can eat that are high in calcium.
> 
> On a certain snail website there is a list of calcium rich foods that can be fed. (but you might have to do a bit of looking to find it).


Yay okay, I can stop freaking about foods for Nikola Tesla then, I have some in there right now he has been nomming the past few days.My betta girl even tried eating it and ripped a chunk off the leaf but spit it back out. She disagrees with the snail and does not understand how he can eat that nasty green stuff.


----------



## Tikibirds

> Tikibirds- Is that fuzzy snail an apple? It looks so wild with all of that green everywhere!


No, those are trapdoor snails. I took them out of a local lake with the moss growing on them like that. The ones in my tanks, the moss eventually fell off but the one I put in my sister tank, still looks like that. All the decor in her tank has that stuff growing on it, which actually looks pretty nice BUT the tank is seldom cleaned and is overstocked (she is one of those "its JUST a fish" type of people). Even the babies that were in there have grown moss on the shell. 

I sold most of the babies but the ones I still have, they are about as big as an apple snail now. Kinda wish they came in colors other then olive green.

Anybody have one of these?
http://www.azgardens.com/p-2000-substrate-burrower-snail-chocolate-rabbit-snail.aspx


----------



## registereduser

If anyone (silverfang?) can PM me some snail forum/website links I would be much obliged


----------



## Skyewillow

I'm always rubbing fuzzies off my trapdoor's shell, they're white strings, so I never know if it's good or bad. they seem conducive to growing moss.


----------



## Bluewind

I got the 3 Mysteries just so I could breed them and have some baby snails to give to my little nephew (God help them, but he loves snails and I want to encourage that). I would sell some (if I got lucky enough to get some) on the classifieds here, but I have not clue how to ship them and would be scared that they would show up dead 

I do want to figure out how to ship though as I might ship a whole dang clutch to a friend of mine who needs one. One of them has GOT to show up alive right? :lol:

It's part forcing her to aknowledge snails as cool, part present, and part conversation/bonding thing since she will have my snails' kids in her tank, so a bit of me is there even though we can't just go see each other. Boo miles, but yea mush! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyVictorian

Blue if you breed let me know, I am looking into breeding as well and need a female xD. My boy is such a fantastic man with great color I want to pass that along.


----------



## Bluewind

You would actually want one of mine?!? Gee Vic, that's really sweet of you 

I'm hoping that Angel is a boy (the babies are very small, so I'm giving them a few weeks to settle in before I check) because an Ivory would make a great daddy with a black (if Sandy is a girl) or a Blue IMO and might end up giving me some stripes or spirals. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nel3

Silverfang said:


> Yes, spinach, collard greens, blanched zucchini (mine devour it), cucumber, well there are any number of things they can eat that are high in calcium.
> 
> On a certain snail website there is a list of calcium rich foods that can be fed. (but you might have to do a bit of looking to find it).


which such calcium rich food can you feed nerites without dropping the water hardness or having a hungry betta steal it? ive been forced to forgo algea wafers in my 5g as my betta gets to them first.


----------



## Silverfang

A few of my girls will bite at the blanched zucchini, but mostly, safer option.


----------



## LadyVictorian

Bluewind said:


> You would actually want one of mine?!? Gee Vic, that's really sweet of you
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love snails, I would have one for every tank if I could but not sure a snail can live in a 2.5 with a betta so D: but I got room for more snails.


----------



## nel3

Silverfang said:


> A few of my girls will bite at the blanched zucchini, but mostly, safer option.


thank you Silverfang, how long will the uchini need to be boiled before it can go in?


----------



## Silverfang

depending on how many slices, I zap from 12-19 seconds


----------



## Bluewind

I want to know how to cook veggies long enough to where they sink in my tank, but not to the point that they make my tank stinky! (overdid the brocclii one day  )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

I have always loved snails! I have Apple snails and Nerite Snails. This is my favorite picture of one of my snails.This is Herbie munching on baby spinach leaves


----------



## LadyVictorian

is that a golden mystery snail?


----------



## nel3

Silverfang said:


> depending on how many slices, I zap from 12-19 seconds


thank you very much, i'll try that.


----------



## pittipuppylove

Bluewind said:


> I got the 3 Mysteries just so I could breed them and have some baby snails to give to my little nephew (God help them, but he loves snails and I want to encourage that). I would sell some (if I got lucky enough to get some) on the classifieds here, but I have not clue how to ship them and would be scared that they would show up dead
> 
> I do want to figure out how to ship though as I might ship a whole dang clutch to a friend of mine who needs one. One of them has GOT to show up alive right? :lol:
> 
> It's part forcing her to aknowledge snails as cool, part present, and part conversation/bonding thing since she will have my snails' kids in her tank, so a bit of me is there even though we can't just go see each other. Boo miles, but yea mush! ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oo... I may have to order one from you if you ever post that. I'd rather pay a bit more for a snail bred by someone I can contact than one from a petstore where I have know idea about where the little bugger came from.


----------



## LadyVictorian

+1 I agree

That and i love giving the breeders updates on them. Was friends with a woman on a mouse forum and every Christmas I got her a Christmas card featuring the mice I adopted from her and a little update of their year.


----------



## Bluewind

Awwww! Well I hope they make lots of babies then! Right now, the babies are a bit too small, so hopefully they will have some next month. I'm hoping to be able to get my nephew some by his birthday ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elsewhere

This is my Mystery Snail Estabon! I have no idea whether it's a boy or a girl, but I assumed a boy and named it Estabon


----------



## LadyVictorian

Awww your snail looks a lot like mine, leetle Nikola Tesla.


----------



## Tikibirds

white strings?? never seen that on mine - just the moss stuff


----------



## Fae

Bluewind said:


> I got the 3 Mysteries just so I could breed them and have some baby snails to give to my little nephew (God help them, but he loves snails and I want to encourage that). I would sell some (if I got lucky enough to get some) on the classifieds here, but I have not clue how to ship them and would be scared that they would show up dead
> 
> I do want to figure out how to ship though as I might ship a whole dang clutch to a friend of mine who needs one. One of them has GOT to show up alive right? :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I actually read an article on how to ship snails recently (I was having a really hard time trying to find a Nerite Snail so I was going to see if I could get one shipped) and it actually seemed really easy. I don't think you'd have any issues with it at all. The jist was that you get filter floss or paper towels and soak them, but them in a container, like a food storage container, and then put the snails in the wet floss/towels. Then just pack em in a box so they don't move around. I guess you could add in some heat packs if the temperature was cold enough and voila! Happy snails ready to go to their new forever home!


----------



## Skyewillow

I just took some floating anacharis out of my frog's tank and found some baby ramshorns the size of this asterisk *. they're so tiny and cute! I also had to prune a small section off of one of the plants, because it was covered in snail eggs.

I like my little ramshorns!


----------



## Tikibirds

Why do mine never eat veggies :shock:

I shipped snails. All I did was put some water in a small zip lock bag and double bag it. Not alot of water, just enough to cover the snail. I didnt like the idea of just using a wet towel. 

I had a nertite shipped to me too from an ebay seller that i got my plecos from.


----------



## LadyVictorian

O.O that is odd, my boy scarfs down veggies like he will never get them again in his life. Do they like shrimps? My boy loves noming brine shrimp though he can't seem to catch them live to I have to kill a few for him to eat and drop them to the bottom. If given the choice he would rather eat shrimp than his algae disks but he would rather eat fresh veggies than shrimp it appears as he clings to his spinach like crazy.


----------



## Bluewind

That DOES sound easy! What is the shipping cost? And how did the ones in the baggies not suffacate?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nel3

is there any reason why my nerite should have a 1mm diameter hole on the tip of his/her end cone? i havent put any IALs or anything to soften the water. my water is hard enough to curl CT fins within 2 week of purchasing them. i do have some coral pieces i can put in the QT tank if needed. just how long can 1 nerite snail live comfy in a unfiltered 1g heated tank before any sort of WC? i can put a algea wafer and some blanched zuchini in while im at it.

i dont have a pic of it atm but its where the pointiest part would be ie the apex. i think the area around there may be a slightly darker brown but its not alarming me. his shell has no chips in it aside from that tiny hole and ive never had any snail preying fish/snails.


----------



## Fae

Bluewind said:


> That DOES sound easy! What is the shipping cost? And how did the ones in the baggies not suffacate?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not sure on the shipping cost, it would probably depend on where you're sending it, but one lady said it was like $3.85, but who knows if that is true, and it could have been an old post. They really don't weight much so it can't be too bad!

I read about the water in a little baggy thing too, and it definitely works for some people. Others had issues with the water getting too much ammonia in it because their bioload is so high, and others had issues with broken shells. Some did the paper towel thing in a plastic baggy instead of a container, and had some broken shells, others had no issue. There seems to be a ton of ways to ship em, I personally just like the wet paper towel in a container best. Shipping would probably be cheaper if you did the baggy though, cause you could probably get it in an envelope, but I would be worried something heavy might squish em :-?

I should also mention that a lot of snails kinda hibernate I guess when being shipped and can take a few days to come around once they're in the tank. I think someone even said like 5 days, while others will bounce back right away.


----------



## LadyVictorian

BAH....saw a great deal on Aquabids not long ago for 2 magenta mystery snails going for $2 plus free MTS. I want to bid soooo bad.....O.O someone stop me.


----------



## Bluewind

LadyVictorian said:


> BAH....saw a great deal on Aquabids not long ago for 2 magenta mystery snails going for $2 plus free MTS. I want to bid soooo bad.....O.O someone stop me.


MTS? And I can't stop you because right now, I am wishing I had a card to order them myself! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazyFishDude

I am seriously considering getting a Kritter Keeper and breeding red ramshorn snails. Someone stop me, as I have very little room for anything procreating in our house...


----------



## LadyVictorian

Bah the shipping is spendy but ah, I want magengta mystery snails so bad. 

Oooooh if you breed red ramshorns let me know, I have been looking for some nice ramy snails.


----------



## CrazyFishDude

LadyVictorian said:


> Bah the shipping is spendy but ah, I want magengta mystery snails so bad.
> 
> Oooooh if you breed red ramshorns let me know, I have been looking for some nice ramy snails.


Idk if I can right now. I am however starting a little planted nano setup with a glass shrimp. I would but I have no room for another tank if I'd need one, and my dad hates the words "breeding" and "fish" in the same sentence...


----------



## registereduser

Where can I buy a hot pack for shipping? Besides online?


----------



## registereduser

one of the new nerites on a spinach leaf


----------



## Bluewind

Oh he/she is divine Reg! What is that color called? Makes me want one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyewillow

registereduser said:


> Where can I buy a hot pack for shipping? Besides online?


Hunting supply stores.


----------



## registereduser

Bluewind said:


> Oh he/she is divine Reg! What is that color called? Makes me want one!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it's a tiger (or zebra) nerite. I can send you some if you like.




Skyewillow said:


> Hunting supply stores.


that's the last answer I expected :lol:


----------



## Skyewillow

hunter's use them during the winter hunting season. You just "break" them like a glow stick, and they stay warm for quite a while, depending on which ones you get.


----------



## registereduser

Skyewillow said:


> hunter's use them during the winter hunting season. You just "break" them like a glow stick, and they stay warm for quite a while, depending on which ones you get.


and that's the same that they use for shipping fish?


----------



## Bluewind

Well, I am looking for a snail to put in with my female I am getting tomorrow and I have lots of spare room in my 10 gallon if more than one comes along for the ride. What would it cost me? I need to be careful with the cost of my new baby and hopefully some plants for her. Also, how big do they get?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyewillow

shows you how on top of it I've been. Last I knew, they were using those! lol

They don't run as long as the shipping packs do.


----------



## registereduser

Bluewind said:


> Well, I am looking for a snail to put in with my female I am getting tomorrow and I have lots of spare room in my 10 gallon if more than one comes along for the ride. What would it cost me? I need to be careful with the cost of my new baby and hopefully some plants for her. Also, how big do they get?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I PMed you. They get an inch or so long but they can start small.


----------



## Bluewind

Replied. Thanks hun 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tikibirds

> That DOES sound easy! What is the shipping cost? And how did the ones in the baggies not suffacate?


I did priority mail in a flat rate box with delivery confirmation and it came to about $11. They weren't in the bag for more then 3 or 4 days and they weren't fed for at least 24 hours before shipping. I'm thinking maybe they did fine because they were all pretty small still - about pea sized. Nowhere near the monsterous 3 inches they will become as adults. I sold japanese trapdoor snails and they like colder water, I left them in a cup in room temp overnight, the bagged them up right before shipping.


----------



## nel3

registereduser said:


> one of the new nerites on a spinach leaf


how long can you leave that leaf in the water b4 it spoils?


----------



## registereduser

nel3 said:


> how long can you leave that leaf in the water b4 it spoils?


This is the first time I have given them a spinach leaf. Today is day 3 and the leaf sank and has holes in it where they nommed on it. So I will give them a new leaf today.

So I say 3 days 

Spinach is good for them because it has calcium.


----------



## LadyVictorian

xD my single mystery snail finishes a leaf alone in about three days. He is such a big pig.


----------



## Silverfang

yes they are!


----------



## nel3

I've purchased both spinach and zuchini today and will try to feed either to my snail. My snail can clear the mesh divider full of brown algea in 3 days. He cant clear the long brown hair algea but the other is easy.


----------



## pittipuppylove

Alright, I'm way too excited about this. I had to meet my dad halfway between home and my school this morning to switch cars, and I figured that I'd stop by the LFS just to look around (famous last words) and discovered that they had Nerites! So I had to pick one up - he made the hour-ish long drive exceptionally well and is now acclimating to his new tank.

I did notice when I got back to my dorm that a small piece of his shell has erroded - is this something that can be corrected with high pH (my tanks are around 7.6-7.8), clean water, and a high calcium diet, or is the damage permanent? If it is irreversible, is there anything I can do to help him?


----------



## Fae

LadyVictorian said:


> xD my single mystery snail finishes a leaf alone in about three days. He is such a big pig.


Do you blanche the spinach first or just give it the way it is? After washing of course!


----------



## LadyVictorian

I blanch, it just floats otherwise and my snail can't get to it.


----------



## Skyewillow

I need to find a way to slow down my snails. I'm being overrun with rams and ponds! I'm sure there's way too many malaysians too, but they're all hiding in the sand, so I can't see them. >_<

I told my fiance that we may need more assassins, since the one obviously can't keep up with the population explosion. Or, I might start listing some online.


----------



## CrazyFishDude

I actually got a one gallon tank with a filter and light and am breeding pond snails in it instead of the shrimp tank (Petsmart was out of shrimp). My goal with this is to have a large population and, if dreams do come true, sell them as food for assassin snails and large fish or for people to just have them as pets for their tanks. I made a thread in the journals section about it that has pics.


----------



## LadyVictorian

If you take the eggs off the leaves and put the sacks in water will they still hatch? I just got a new plant today and put the egg sacks in a tiny tank with a heating pad near it to keep the eggs warm. I want them to hatch just not in my plant qt tank. I also already have a tiny baby hitchhiker in the tank too. I have no idea what type they are but I am assuming pound snails. Once the one baby gets large enough i am putting it in with Phoenix and Nikola Tesla. Only question, will Tesla eat a tiny snail smaller than him?


----------



## Skyewillow

I don't know about the nerites, but as far as I know, Mike and I have transplanted eggs and they've still hatched. I had some on some anacharis that I was shipping out, so I just pinched off that section of the plant and dropped it back into the tank. But now I have crescents of ram eggs everywhere.


----------



## LadyVictorian

I hope they can make it, I would feel bad, I already have some people who want them.


----------



## LadyVictorian

No snails have hatched yet. Do you think it's safe to say they won't be hatching at all?


----------



## Bluewind

You might have them in a cool place which extends the time it takes them to hatch. I've also heard that they are like bettas in the sense that the first try or two is a bust. Cross your fingers for next time hun! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyVictorian

I hope they hatch, I got them off my live plant i bough, have about 4 egg sacks I scrapped off and worried I may have hurt the eggs when I did it. They don't look moldy or anything but I'll give them another week. At least I have one baby who was on my plant already hatched and he's gotten a little bigger. I named him Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## registereduser

pittipuppylove said:


> Alright, I'm way too excited about this. I had to meet my dad halfway between home and my school this morning to switch cars, and I figured that I'd stop by the LFS just to look around (famous last words) and discovered that they had Nerites! So I had to pick one up - he made the hour-ish long drive exceptionally well and is now acclimating to his new tank.
> 
> I did notice when I got back to my dorm that a small piece of his shell has erroded - is this something that can be corrected with high pH (my tanks are around 7.6-7.8), clean water, and a high calcium diet, or is the damage permanent? If it is irreversible, is there anything I can do to help him?


you mean his shell has a chip? we had a recent thread about this:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=124355


----------



## LadyVictorian

Not 100% but...I think maybe some pond snails hatched But I don't know.

I see little tiny white things clinging to the side of the tank. I also noticed one of the egg sacks missing and what looked like eggs scattered on the bottom...are baby pond snails white when they hatch or brown? I just don't know. I also have these tiny little white things with tails and antenna that zip around at high speeds, what are these? The only things in that tank right now were the snail eggs, the baby snail already in there (now pea size) and some moss to munch on.


----------



## pittipuppylove

registereduser said:


> you mean his shell has a chip? we had a recent thread about this:
> 
> Nerite's Shell...


That's it! Thanks - for whatever reason, I didn't see that thread.


----------



## Maddybelle

Hello, my name is Maddy, and I'm a snailaholic. 
I'm currently working with 2 species of apple snail, and red ramshorns. In the summer, the apple snails live and breed outside in my greenwater/plant tubs. During cold weather, they stay inside in a wastebasket filled with water. I'm cheap as heck, LOL. I trade babies for more breeder snails, bettas, and food at my LFS. 
My favoritest snaily girl ever, Fred. She died of massive internal injuries when she took a tumble off a table. RIP








My big _Pomacea insularum_ girl, Frank. She had to get a paint job because her shell was eroding pretty badly.








Frank with one of her babies on her








Group of gold _diffusa _babies. The ones I kept from this clutch are now adults, and ready to have babies of their own.








Their jade siblings. Kept one of these, too.


----------



## Bluewind

Oh wow...
Amazing snails Maddy! Love the pics :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## registereduser

I noticed some nerite eggs on some mopani wood so I started a breeding tank with brackish water made from salt water AQ salt not regular AQ salt. They have been in there for over a week. How long do you think it will take for them to hatch? (if they hatch at all)

Also, does a snail breeding tank need to be filtered and cycled or can I just do water changes like a betta tank?


----------



## blu the betta

ive always wanted an assasin snail but they dont have them at my petco.


----------



## Bluewind

Got my 1st hitch-hikers when I picked up a few shrimp on Saturday! They don't look like Apple Snails (2 of them), but not sure beyond that. I have a pic of the larger one in my emergancy album. They are dark brown and black, one side of the spiral is kind of flat while the other is convex, and their little trap door is deep inside their shell. Any clue what they could be? I have them QT in a quart jar on the windowcile (which I am hoping is okay since I have no where else to put them atm).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maddybelle

Bluewind my dear, you have ramshorns.


----------



## Saphira101

I'm in love with my two ramshorns...


ahhh.... <3


----------



## LadyVictorian

I have around 20 pond snails I am raising right now. Around this summer they should be ready for new homes. They are so tiny and such cute little things. I'll get pictures of them soon.


----------



## Saphira101

@[email protected] I have TOO MANY pond snails!!!

Ended up giving up some along with a bunch of amazon frogbit to my brother in return for some water sprite. 

Not that I don't love them. trust me, I do. Just was being overrun.


----------



## LadyVictorian

I am keeping one for my big tank and some are going over as fish food but I want a few others to find good homes.

My real goal though it to eventually breed mystery snails as I love their personalities more and also they don't have massive population explosions. They are also easier to find homes for when you get the nicer colors like Jade and Magenta. I just so happened to rescue these snails here off my petco plant and hatch 3 of the 4 egg sacs. Most of the babies died though, I think the larger snail ate the others so Sherlock who I am keeping is in it's own tank until it can enter my 10 gallon.


----------



## Maddybelle

I'm currently waiting on my gold female to lay eggs - father is blue, so it should contain golds, jades, and blues. I bred the mother myself, so I know she's homozygous for light body and heterozygous for yellow shell. Not sure of genetics on father, though.


----------



## Mandy Pandy

I just bought a new blue mystery snail to go with my female betta in my new 10 gallon tank. <3 Although poor dear looks more green than blue because of algae. 










Meet Pupa Pan!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I love my two snail they aren't twins but I named them Fred and George anyways lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Btw they are huge! Mine are the size of a golfball 
I have a black mustery snail and a gold mystery snail (the one in the pic)


----------



## Bluewind

Maddybelle said:


> Bluewind my dear, you have ramshorns.


Very cool! So what do I need to know? Can I keep them in a container without a heater?

Did you guys read my "What a day..." thread? Lost my mystery snail Sandy because of the carbon monoxide, but the others are looking okay. Could have been MUCH worse. I'm still bumed about it though. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyVictorian

Those should be some beautiful snails


----------



## nel3

i have a slightly stupid question, will a single trumpet snail help clean waste from another snail? i have a 5g dividied tank with 1 betta to a side and 1 nerite on one side. i do need to gravel vac a good deal to clean up after the nerite. i dont have many live plants, 1 moss carpet plant and a plant thats in qt atm. 

though the most important question is will a single trumpet snail create a population boom? can my 5g tank even safely support 2 snails and 2 betta? i like to put a trumpet on the darker side of the tank (less brown algea) to keep my Det company. i dont everfeed my betta and often i give them 2-3 pellets everyday. if a single trumpet snail can create a population boom then id look around for a ruby nerite.


----------

